# Invisible Fence Installed



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have had great luck with mine, Houdini is a fence jumper, so we had in installed inside our fence.... He got shocked 2 times in the beginning and hasn't been since, in over a year.....Just make sure you watch the batteries dont go dead... our company has a program , that they will send you one every 3 months and its nice because you dont have to worry about having one and as soon as I get the new battery I change it asap....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks.

Ours is rechargable, so it needs to be charged every 4 weeks or so. I just need to remember to check for the light telling me the battery needs to be recharged.

I lost a dog about 14 years ago to him running out of the house in front of a truck. To me, I would need an invisible fence even once we do put up a real fence. I no longer have control of my kids opening and closing the doors, no matter how careful they think they are.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

And you will still worry when the kids are older.... Mine are 18 and 20 and I still tell them to make sure the doors are shut...:uhoh: I didnt know they made the collars that you have to recharge.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not know much about them. It does sound like you are doing a great job though. Having it professionaly installed and having a trainer work with Brady is great. You have really gone that extra mile to insure a success. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like you doing all the right things....I've used an e-fence for 3-4 years now. After the first shock, Sadie remembered and I could probably take her collar off. Loocie is an edge tester, so I'm outside and keeping an eye WHENEVER she is out of the chain link fenced area. The only things i can say are that the e-fence provides NO PROTECTION from other dogs and critters entering your yard and don't use it in place of a good recall. We tend to get lazy about that. It's not a baby-sitter, try to be out with them, or have them in your sight. 
I was beside myself when ours went down in freezing January, so we spent the evenings working on recalls till we dug a new one. I really missed it. We have almost 3 acres e-fenced and the girls love it!
Keep an eye on your pups neck where the prongs touch, keep it clean and dry, too.
Good Luck!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hopefully he will never be outside by himself. I need to drill that into my husband's head. There is a leash law here, so it is rare to see dogs loose.

I live on a corner lot, with my driveway going in the backyard. It is really difficult to figure out how to put a fence up that will prevent him from running into the street. I have to worry about 2 streets! 

You said that you lost your invisible fence during a freeze? Does freezing temperatures cause any problems?


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

We have had our fence in for about one month and Belle is doing just awesome on it. It is amazing and we are very pleased. As per the instructions now that we have had it a month, I will be taking some flags down starting tonight when I get home from work. I am already very confident in her with the fence seems to be working great! We are on a corner lot with sidewalks so she has MANY MANY temptations everyday with people who walk their dogs by and kids riding bikes, etc. It is great to know she won't try to get out. We also went the professional route for installaion and paid extra for them to do the training. Well worth it in my opion so far.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

No, I don't think it was just the freezing weather, I think it was mostly from the end of our driveway, beyond the blacktop (we're in the country so my paved driveway opens onto a gravel road) Heavy delivery trucks, repetitive cars going over where the wire was buried and the ground heaving from frost finally pulled the wire apart. So we buried the wire IN a PVC pipe and dug that in. 
It's a constant worry...keeping these puppers safe. I can sympathize, but am lucky not living in town.
We even bought a wireless e-fence to take camping...it's GREAT!!!
MO


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I do have a funny story about the batteries going out on the collars. They were my roomates dogs and one evening we heard this beeping sound and we searched the house high and low trying to localize it. It took us forever to realize that it was FOLLOWING us around. Evidently thier collars were set to beep when the batteries were low. We had a really good laugh and then changed the batteries.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

JLJ said:


> We have had our fence in for about one month and Belle is doing just awesome on it. It is amazing and we are very pleased. As per the instructions now that we have had it a month, I will be taking some flags down starting tonight when I get home from work. I am already very confident in her with the fence seems to be working great! We are on a corner lot with sidewalks so she has MANY MANY temptations everyday with people who walk their dogs by and kids riding bikes, etc. It is great to know she won't try to get out. We also went the professional route for installaion and paid extra for them to do the training. Well worth it in my opion so far.


I have an invisible fence and Chaucer's been trained to stay inside the boundaries. But I've always kept flags up with all my dogs. Like every third one or so just as a reminder.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Chaucer and Mom said:


> I have an invisible fence and Chaucer's been trained to stay inside the boundaries. But I've always kept flags up with all my dogs. Like every third one or so just as a reminder.


Ha ha, Sadie won't even walk past a flag, sometimes there will be some on the trails we walk to mark the gas or water lines...she freezes in a sit till iItake her past it with an "It's OK". Loocie had to retrieve ALL the flags, even if it meant getting zipped, so the flags went away after training was complete. :no:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> Ha ha, Sadie won't even walk past a flag, sometimes there will be some on the trails we walk to mark the gas or water lines...she freezes in a sit till iItake her past it with an "It's OK". Loocie had to retrieve ALL the flags, even if it meant getting zipped, so the flags went away after training was complete. :no:


Maggie and Abbie took all the flags up...I think they were plotting for Hootie to get Zapped....:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are funny. 

The trainer gave us some extra flags in case the kids pulled any up. He had to secretly give them to my husband when Brady was not looking, and then my husband had to hide them in his pocket so he could bring them to the shed.

If somebody was watching, they probably would have thought it was a drug deal!


----------

